# HELP..Bolt pattern for a 71-73 Cadillac Deville



## DubvilleStunna (Feb 7, 2008)

I am planning on putting some new rims on my 1971 Coupe Deville and on my 1973 Fleetwood...They are both the same bolt pattern... I know I need to get Rear Wheel Drive (RWD) 5 Lug rims.. I would like to know what bolt pattern I need..They are going to be 24"s Thank You.. :biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

brace yourself for what is about to happen next....


----------



## DubvilleStunna (Feb 7, 2008)

What do you mean?


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Feb 14 2008, 06:02 PM~9945079
> *brace yourself for what is about to happen next....
> *


shyt wut dey do? umm i no lotta yall aint on da donk slang an shyt an get offended wen the word is used but have u all heard the there maybe laws soon preventing donks, ol skoolz, lowriders, wuteva!!! basically there will b laws stopping cars older than certain years wont be allowed on the road...i heard cali will feel it first but does anyone know if this is true? i've been hearing it since i brought my first caprice but damn decades later its actually becoming realality im guessing because fuel shortages but damn any feelings on dis?


----------



## 66BIGBLOCKCONVERT (Jun 26, 2007)

5 on 5 same as Chevy & Gmc full size turcks untill 99 and full size caprices 69-96 and Fleetwoods,Roadmasters


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by biggeazy-e_@Feb 14 2008, 10:02 PM~9945079
> *brace yourself for what is about to happen next....
> *


Hey man take your car to the nearest body of water, like a boat dock, jack the car up until you can take the factory tires off, then place 2 clay bricks under each wheel, continue on each wheel until you can count the drops of water in between the bricks, if you see 5 drops then its 5on5, but if yu see nothing then you're fucked up in the head for telling DIEHARD LOWRIDERS you're planning on putting 24's on your ride. Come on man 
LAY IT LOW.


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Feb 15 2008, 05:00 PM~9952461
> *Hey man take your car to the nearest body of water, like a boat dock, jack the car up until you can take the factory tires off, then place 2 clay bricks under each wheel, continue on each wheel until you can count the drops of water in between the bricks, if you see 5 drops then its 5on5, but if yu see nothing then you're fucked up in the head for telling DIEHARD LOWRIDERS you're planning on putting 24's on your ride.  Come on man
> LAY IT LOW.
> *


 :0


----------



## DubvilleStunna (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys... :biggrin:


----------



## soul sam'ri (Apr 19, 2003)

do ya thang man...don't pay the haters no mind


----------

